# Average home price tops $1M in Vancouver



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

"WiredPRNews.com — March 2010 saw the average price for a detached home in Greater Vancouver (as reported by the Real Estate Board of Greater Vancouver) top $1 million for the first time."

With this in mind, let's check out your knowledge of Vancouver's realty market. 

http://crackshackormansion.com/


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Mockingbird said:


> With this in mind, let's check out your knowledge of Vancouver's realty market.


Would that be realty market or reality market?


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I was checking that site out the other day, it is pretty funny.

The Vancouver market and Richmond where I live is not the market people in the rest of Canada think it is. Most of the money is coming from over-seas and from people with very high pay like doctors and lawyers. Most people just can't get the money to buy there let alone just to speculate.

Having said that I thought the house I own was expensive when it was $300,000 and now I can get over $800,000 and I still won't sell. I love where I live close to the ocean with a Bald Eagle nest that has been two doors down from my house for over 10 years. And I live only 15 minutes from the city center.


----------

